# budget interior 68 gto...need weather stripping, carpet, and headliner



## Dannyz (May 5, 2009)

Finally, after five years, I am almost finished building the driveline on my frankengoat. Not so much a restoration as a rat rod. I went to order carpet when I realized that my car was not water proof. Anyone have any suggestions for where / what to order for weatherstripping, carpet, and headliner? I'm building this on minimum wage, so function over form... I guess weather stripping is most important.


----------

